# Charles Sturt University - Computer Network Studies



## Lnkozsty (Jan 3, 2010)

Charles Sturt University Offering
Information Technology - TAFE integrated programs

Bachelor of Information Technology - TAFE integrated program BInfoTech
Certificate IV in Information Technology (Networking)
Diploma of Information Technology (Networking)


Any Advice on the above University or subject??


----------



## Manny (Apr 27, 2010)

What advice do you seek?

I took my Masters in Information Technology at Charles Sturt University and it was fun. The Uni has good support services for international students, and while it can get boring on weekends (I went to Wagga Wagga campus), life there was simple and very conducive for studies.


----------

